# Last of the pompano for this year



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Here is a pic of my best pompano ever, as I slid her up on the beach, about 10 days ago. Weighrd in the Grand Strand Rodeo at 6lbs and 4 oz.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice fish. Didn't get out as much as I wanted to this year, oh well, maybe next year. 
Caught one last weekend, but too small.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome fish garden city or huntington


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

very nice pomp. there!!


----------



## welewis69 (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful fish! I think it's safe to say the Rodeo folks will be sending you a patch for that one....


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

that's a monster for sure. out of curiousity what kind of rig are u using in that pic


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll be waiting for them in Vero Beach FL in January...send em on down if they aren't there already...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I like the Vero beach area too had some good days down there It was neither GC or HBSP. Here is a pic of the walkover. The conditions looked good and I took a pic. Lewis I think you are right on that patch. That is not only the biggest I have ever caught it is the biggest I have ever seen, and I've been around many moons.

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=30n8040" target="_blank"><img src="http://i44.tinypic.com/30n8040.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

It's a home made deal. Couple of owner hooks with orange beads tied Earl Brinn style with a 2 oz. sputnick. You can see in the other pic conditions were calm. I am no longer enamoured with the owner mutu lights like I once was. They don't seem to hold up as long or be as sharp as when i first started buying them. But believe it or not, sandflea shells can dull a hook. pretty fast. I know you fish for pomps a lot, maybe one day we can wet a hook together. here is a pic ofmy bait

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2zi0epu" target="_blank"><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2zi0epu.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

thats for the ones that cant find fleas


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

One more pic of fleas as they appear in the surf. Now it's not always this easy but it is a lot of times

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=miklzl" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.tinypic.com/miklzl.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

csurp said:


> I'll be waiting for them in Vero Beach FL in January...send em on down if they aren't there already...


The problem isn't with them not being here... It's the surf. NASTY washing machine surf for a week now. 

We were into pompano before the last couple of tropical weather systems. (going back a month now) There are still a few coming off of the pier at the inlet on marginal days. (they gotta eat sometime, after all) If we could get some clear water to return, this ought to be a hell of a year for pompano. They are definitely out there...


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

That water looks great and that is the pomp of a lifetime for sure, congrats. I change out my hooks after a hard day of flea fishing cuz the shell just dulls the hook too much, even with high quality hooks.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been wanting to catch a Whampano that big since Moby Dick was a minnow!!!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice Pompano Wayne!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Chicks that fish are awesome. Sorry, I think out loud, sometimes.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Nice Pompano Wayne!



Thanks Britt, one more pic, that fish is certainly deserving in my book.......


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Dang, I would be afraid of one that size! Well, not... Great catch!


----------

